# Heck of a Deal



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Picked up a General J-3055 gas cart jetter the other day for $800...Took it to my local jetter repair guru and $460 bucks later it's been completely gone through and ready to go. I haven't done very much jetting because I've been doing new commercial for years now, but as I'm gathering equipment to start my own OMS, I figured it would be a good tool to have on the truck...and at that price...fuggetaboutit! :laughing:


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Forgot to mention...it did come with the seperate CR-300 cart reel as well...so there's that...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So was it on a Craigslist ad or something? Or just some dude that approached you in the Wal-Mart Parkin lot offering it for sale out of his trunk:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice little unit, and TGTBT deal...
A friend of mine runs one of those and is quite happy with it...
I'd be frustrated with it though, comparing it to the 4018 it's like watching paint dry...

Just know it has limitations as does any tool...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Red, I've been thinking about going up to a 4018. When you jet from an inside clean out do you have to use a 3/8" hose? Does that restrict the flow down to about 12gpm?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Red, I've been thinking about going up to a 4018. When you jet from an inside clean out do you have to use a 3/8" hose? Does that restrict the flow down to about 12gpm?


Most of the time yes...
If it is far enough out that blowback isn't an issue, I sometimes push it against the clog, then burn through it, and work it from the back side, shutting off the water to allow it to drain out and wash the pipe...

It's probably close to 12 gpm, I'd have to check the nozzle sizes.
Truth be told we just set the throttle by the pressure gauge...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Most of the time yes... If it is far enough out that blowback isn't an issue, I sometimes push it against the clog, then burn through it, and work it from the back side, shutting off the water to allow it to drain out and wash the pipe... It's probably close to 12 gpm, I'd have to check the nozzle sizes. Truth be told we just set the throttle by the pressure gauge...


Meaning you run full throttle at all times and only adjust the bypass? Sorry I didn't understand the last sentence. 

I know what you mean about having to let the pipe drain when jetting downstream. Cutting roots when running upstream seems so much faster when there isn't a pool of water restricting the jets


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Can a holding tank be used with this unit? I'm just thinking there may be times when a water source might not be avaliable and I'd hate to be stuck out


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

You can use a holding tank with any unit. Depending on the pump you may have to have the tank elevated above the unit to function properly


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

supakingDFW said:


> Can a holding tank be used with this unit? I'm just thinking there may be times when a water source might not be available and I'd hate to be stuck out


I would get something like a water heater tank that you can fill 80% with water 
then pressurized with air or nitrogen use a step down water pressure regulator to control the flow into your jetter :whistling 2:


----------

